# Stinky Styro Incy?



## aart (May 13, 2017)

So does anyone else's incubator/hatcher get stinky 24-48 hours after chicks have begun to hatch?

Wonders if it's the current hatching gunk kept at 100F and high humidity or accumulative hatching gunk that seeps into the styrofoam and can't be washed/bleached out?


----------



## AlleysChicks (May 13, 2017)

My first batch didn't, but round 2 did. I had 2 dead eggs though. Clean the bator then air it out for a few days. I took bleach wipes to the inside of mine and it doesn't smell now.


----------



## aart (May 13, 2017)

AlleysChicks said:


> My first batch didn't, but round 2 did. I had 2 dead eggs though. Clean the bator then air it out for a few days. I took bleach wipes to the inside of mine and it doesn't smell now.


Have you heated it back up, used it to hatch again since cleaning out the stink?

I found it was the heat and humidity that made it stink. Once I pulled the plug and it cooled off, it didn't stink anymore. Cleaned it in water, then rinsed in a 10% bleach mix, then air dried in sun all day long.
Used it to hatch again starting last Wednesday, didn't start to stink until after the first few eggs hatched.
It reeks, can hardly stand to be in the room. _Gack!
_
ETA: pretty sure there are no rotten eggs in there, weren't last time either.


----------



## AlleysChicks (May 13, 2017)

I haven't hatched eggs in it since but I did use it as a brooder right after cleaning it for a yolk butt chick. It was in there for a week and a half. No bad smell.

Must be the hatching eggs then.


----------



## DwayneNLiz (May 13, 2017)

mine always stink, all those nasty little poop factorys


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm (May 13, 2017)

My styro always took on a metallic smell. Gross.


----------



## Wickedchicken6 (May 13, 2017)

I stagger hatch so I washed my incubator in Dec 2015 and once in April/May 2016 when the 2-3 week old chicks in the cage "above" the incubator had a party and threw a huge amount of mess onto the incubator. (Um yeah, it's best NOT to have chicks above the incubator...it doesn't end well)
I would normally wash it at the end of hatching 2016 but didn't get to it this spring.
Once I set I don't stop setting until I'm done setting for the year. The incubator is never stopped.

I set my eggs on a paper towel in small baskets to hatch. It catches the majority of mess. I also don't leave the chicks in longer than it takes to mostly dry them OR unless they jump baskets. I can't handle the extra mess...lol. 

Forgot to add, it's a DIY Styrofoam incubator. I also forgot to add that this is only with my eggs. I stop and wash/Virkon it if I've brought new eggs in to hatch...for disease reasons. An extra pain but worth the time.


----------



## Dozclan12 (May 13, 2017)

My bators don't always smell, but sometimes while hatching.  I am one to snatch babies out after they have hatched.   Real quick.  I don't have the temp that high at hatch either.  99 is good.  I actually have some in lock down at 97 right now.
 I also use kitchen liner for them to hatch on, not so much of a mess hits the incubator.    Just pick up the liner when done. 
  I do this to clean after each hatch.
I use half and half of water and bleach in a squirt bottle.  I first rinse out the bator with hot water.  Then I squirt it down with the bleach mix.  Let it set for about 5 mins. is all.  Then, rinse with hot water...then rinse with cold water.
Then, I put thermometer back in, set the lid on, and turn the heat up quite high.  Around 110 degrees.  Yep.  I let it dry out like that.   Works great.


----------



## aart (May 13, 2017)

Thanks for all the feedback!

@Dozclan12  reminded me of a couple things I didn't iterate earlier.
I do have paper towels _under_ mesh covering almost all of bator bottom (except for corners where vent holes are) and pushed down into reservoirs, for better humidification and _much_ easier clean up.
I also pull chicks once they are dry and too rowdy, I pull shells as soon as they are out of them.
This way most the hatching gunk gets pulled out too, some settles under mesh tho...I think that's what stinks.
I lift the windows to remove shells and chicks, instead of whole bator top so as to release less humidity and heat.

@Wickedchicken6  are you incubating and hatching in the same incubator....for, like, how many weeks on end??


----------



## Wickedchicken6 (May 13, 2017)

@aart    Um...yes I am. Incubating and hatching. In the same bator. 
You know...so I don't get bored or anything like that.   I also set old eggs, just for the extra challenge...because we all need a challenge every so often in life. Yes, I'm totally serious...lol.
(This way, if I majorly screw up in my life, I can plead insanity...and it's not a stretch.)

I set...
August 2015 to Octoberish 2015:   I only had two hens...so I set approx. every two weeks  
December 2015 to November 2016:   With the clean up I mentioned above. (Darn party chicks!)
Disclaimer:  No one said I was normal.


----------



## Wickedchicken6 (May 13, 2017)

What if you put the paper towels "over" the mesh. Could that work or does it cause issues?
I have a false floor in mine; craft plastic sheeting with perforation... over 2 baking racks.


----------



## aart (May 13, 2017)

Wickedchicken6 said:


> What if you put the paper towels "over" the mesh. Could that work or does it cause issues?
> I have a false floor in mine; craft plastic sheeting with perforation... over 2 baking racks.


 Would impede humidity reservoirs...but you have a DIY styro bator, so maybe different setup/functionality?

I'm using a Little Giant styro bator.


----------

